# Mid-Michigan rehabber is looking for homes for unreleasable pigeons & doves



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone- I`m a federally-liscensed wildlife rehabber that occasionally gets unreleasable pigeons & doves that need loving homes. I don`t euthanize any bird that has a quality of life and is healthy other than it`s disablilty. I`m looking for good,adoptable homes in mid-Michigan. Homes & references will be checked( this is important to prevent those that would use them for dog-training or snake food). If you are from this area,please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

Thanks for posting this information, we do get people looking for pigeons to adopt at times and other than fanciers with spare birds or local sanctuaries, it's hard to suggest something at times. You have just given us another alternative

It's nice to see that you enforce a reference policy as well when finding homes for these birds as you never know what people's intentions are.

Thanks again for your offer


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

*pigeons*

hi my name is jeff i live in jackson mi i can take some in iv had pigeons for 30yrs email me for info thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jboy1 said:


> hi my name is jeff i live in jackson mi i can take some in iv had pigeons for 30yrs email me for info thanks.


Thank you, Jeff! Hope you and Teresa can get together on these birds!

Terry


----------

